# yazoo mower belt for deck



## basshollow (May 29, 2005)

I have an old Yazoo rider with a 60 " deck. I've had it for several years with no problems. recently, it began throwing the belt that runs from the engine and drives the deck. Does anybody have any idea why?

I bought new belts and still have same problem.

Does anyone know how those belts are to be routed?

Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, if they are not tight enough, they can get thrown


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

The first thing you need to check is your belt guides. If any of the belt guides are missing or bent out of shape, you will have problems with the mower throwing belts. Another thing that can cause it to throw belts is a loose or worn pulley, or a worn out blade spindle.


----------

